# Weekly Competition 2015-30



## Mike Hughey (Jul 21, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U F2 U' R2 U' F'
*2. *U R2 U2 F2 U' R' F2 U' F2
*3. *R2 F U' F U2 R' F'
*4. *R F' R F U' R F2 U2 R2
*5. *F' R' F U' R2 F R U F U

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 F2 D U2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' B U' L' F2 D2 B L F D B2 R
*2. *F U R2 U2 B' L' F' R2 D2 B R D2 L2 B2 L U2 D2 L B2 L D2
*3. *F' R' B' D F2 U' L' B R L' D2 L2 F D2 B2 R2 B' L2 D2 R2 B2
*4. *R2 F2 D2 B D2 F' D2 B2 L2 F2 R D2 U' R2 B D R2 B' F2 U2 R'
*5. *U' L2 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 D' R' D' B2 R B' U2 F2 U2 R' U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B2 Fw' D2 L' B' R2 Fw L D2 Fw2 Uw2 L Rw R D F2 U' Rw2 U2 Rw' D Uw2 F D' Rw2 Fw Uw' B F' L2 F D2 Uw' U B2 F D2 Uw2 U' F
*2. *U' R D' B' F' Rw D' Uw' R2 Uw' F' Uw2 R2 Uw' U2 R2 Uw L B2 F Rw' Fw2 D' R2 Uw U2 L2 U' L2 D' Fw Rw' Fw2 L Rw' R2 Uw' Fw' L' Rw'
*3. *L' B2 Rw' Uw U' B2 D2 L' B2 D2 Fw2 L2 Rw B U2 B Fw' F' D2 Uw' F2 Rw2 Uw' R' Fw' F' D2 L' B' U2 B F' Uw2 B2 U Rw2 B D' Fw' R'
*4. *R' Uw' U2 B' D2 U' L Fw' F L2 U' F' L2 R Fw L2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw F' D' Uw2 U' L2 R B F2 Rw B F D Rw2 D' Uw2 F' Rw U2 B' R Fw2
*5. *R2 U' Fw2 Rw2 F' R' U2 R D2 U' Rw' B Fw' F' R2 F2 D' R' U Rw B2 D2 Uw2 L2 U2 Fw2 L' D2 Uw2 L' Rw' R F Rw2 B F D2 B' Fw2 Uw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw2 Fw Lw' Uw2 Fw L2 B' Lw D' R2 Uw2 L2 Uw' Bw Lw2 B2 D2 B2 Uw' U2 B2 Uw U' B Lw' D2 Bw' F2 Uw' U' Fw L' Rw Fw2 L2 R2 U' B2 Dw2 Uw2 Fw' U2 L U Fw' L B' Rw R Uw' Fw2 L' B R D' Uw' R Uw L' Fw2
*2. *L' B2 Fw F' Dw2 Uw2 Lw' B' R' Bw' Rw2 Fw' D' Fw2 Uw2 Bw D' Rw' Uw' Bw' F' Lw2 Fw2 Dw' Fw' Lw B Bw2 Dw2 Rw' Bw' Rw' B Lw' Fw Dw2 Uw L U2 Fw2 D' U Rw' D' Lw' Bw2 F' Lw' R2 Uw2 U B2 D Lw' U' R' Uw' U' Lw' U2
*3. *U' Bw' Uw2 U' B' Bw' F' Uw' Bw2 F' D2 L Lw2 Rw2 D' Lw2 Uw U2 R' D Fw2 D Rw' F2 L' Dw2 Lw2 R2 Dw' B Uw Bw D2 U Bw' Fw F2 D' F Uw2 B' Bw2 D B' Dw Lw Rw' R2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 U2 L Rw' Dw2 Lw' Uw F2 L D
*4. *Dw Lw Bw2 L2 Lw U B' Fw' F' D' Dw Uw' U' Bw2 Fw' D Dw' B' D2 Fw2 U' R2 Uw2 Bw' Fw L2 Rw' R B R2 B L2 Rw2 Dw U R2 Bw Lw Rw D2 F2 Dw' Lw R' Fw Lw' F2 Dw2 F' Uw2 Lw' R D Fw Lw Bw Fw R2 B U2
*5. *U' B Bw' U Rw2 B Bw Rw Dw' Bw' Fw2 R D' Dw2 U' Rw2 D Lw B' L' B2 L' Dw Uw' Bw2 F' Uw Rw F2 Uw' B' D R2 Dw' Bw Rw' R' Dw2 Uw' B Fw' D Bw' F' D2 L' D' U L' Rw B Fw2 L2 Fw2 Lw' R2 Uw2 U Lw R'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B R' U' R 2F 2D B' U2 3R' 2R' 2F 3R' U2 B F2 3U 2R 2D2 2F' F' D2 U2 3F 2L' F2 3R2 3F D2 2L 2D2 2U 2F2 D' 2L2 2U' F' 3R U' B' 3F' F L2 B F2 L' F2 D 3U' 2U2 B R' 2F2 R 3U 2U L' 2U U2 3F' R2 U' 2L 3U' F' D' 2U2 U2 L' 2L 2F2
*2. *3F2 U2 2R2 F D U' 2B L' R' 2U F' 2L2 2B2 3U' U F' 2D' 2U2 F2 2R' 2D 2R2 2B' 2U F 2U R2 2F 2U2 3F2 2L2 3F D 2F 3U2 R2 2B' 2U2 R2 2B2 3F' 2D' 2R' 2D 2U' 2L2 2U' U B2 2B' U2 2L' 2B2 2L U2 L R2 D B 2F 2U' B' 3U2 2B F2 U 2L' D2 B' 2R
*3. *2D2 F' 2D' U R 2B' R 2F2 3R 3U' B2 U2 3R 2B D 3R2 D 3R2 2F' 2U2 2L' 3U2 2U' 3R2 2D' 3U2 3F' F' 3U2 3R 2D2 2L R2 2U' 3R2 2R U L' 3R2 2R' B 2D2 U B2 3U2 2R2 B2 L 2U 2F2 2U2 L 3F 2R D 2D L2 2R2 2D 2U 2L 2R2 2B2 2F' F' 2U2 2R 2B2 U' R'
*4. *B2 2R D F2 2U 2R R' F D 3F' 2R2 B L B2 2R 2D 3U' 3F' 3U' 3R 2D' L D2 F2 3U2 2B 2F' 2L' 3F 3R2 D B F' D 2D' 2B' 2F 2U2 B2 D2 3U' 2U 3F2 2D2 F2 2D2 2U2 2R 2F2 2D' 2B' L' R' 2D' 2U 2L 3U B' 2F D' 2F2 3U2 2B2 2F' F2 2D' L2 2D 3U 2U2
*5. *2B2 3F 2L' 3U' 2U2 R 2B2 2R2 F2 U2 L2 B D U2 B 2U 3F2 U 3R 2F' U L2 B' U' F' R 2D' 2R2 F 2U 3R2 2B2 2L2 R 3U B' 2D' F2 L' R2 D 3U2 2L B2 3U 2F2 2R 2B' 3F2 2D' L 2L R 2F R 3F2 F2 R2 B R' 2F2 3R 2U2 U 3F' 2D' 3U L' 3R 3U

*7x7x7*
*1. *3L' 2F' 3U 3B' 3L' 2D2 B' 3F' 2F' 3D2 R2 D2 B2 3D 3L2 3R' 3F' 2D2 L2 2D 2F' 2D 3L D2 3L2 3F' 2L2 R2 3D2 F 3D2 3R 3F 3L2 2R' B 2F U' 3F2 L 3D 3B2 3D 2R' D' 3D F2 R 2F R' 3B' D' B 2B' 2D' 3L2 3B2 3U' L' 2D' 3U 2B' F' L 3L2 D' L2 3R' 2R' R' 3F' 3R' D2 3D' 3B 3L2 F L' 3D2 R 2D 3B2 3U 2U' 3F2 U2 2B L 2B2 L' 2L' 3F' 2R' 2D' 3D U 3R2 B' 3R 3U2
*2. *2D2 R2 3F D2 R D2 2U2 U2 L B 3U' 3F 3D' U2 2L 2B L' 3D 3U2 R D2 3D2 3L' 2R' 2U2 3R2 2F2 R2 U2 L2 3B 3R U2 2L 2R2 F R' 3U2 2R 3B2 2F2 2U U2 L' 2F D 3F' L2 D' 3D2 3R2 3F' 3R' D' 2B 2R' R2 3D2 3B2 F2 U2 F2 2L' D2 U B2 D2 2B' 2L D' L' 3F2 3R2 D2 2D' 3U 2L' 2B F' 2U 3R' 2U' 2R2 U' 2B2 2L 3L D2 3R' 3U2 3F' 2U' U2 R2 2B2 D 3D' 2U 2B' 2U2
*3. *3B' 2R2 2U' 3B' F L 2L' 2D B2 2R2 D2 3D 3U 2R' 3F 3R2 D2 2U F 2D' L 2U' L2 3R 3D 3U2 3B F U B2 2D 2B 3L2 F L' 2L 3L2 2B2 3B 3L 3U F 2L 2U2 2B' 2F 3D2 3F 3L' 2B2 D2 3R' 3D2 3R' 3F2 3L B2 2L2 2B R' 3D2 3L D2 2D 3B 2L' 2D' 3U2 U 3F D' 2L 3B 2U2 F 2R' D' 3L' U 3R 3F 2D2 3B2 2U L 3B' 3U2 2U' 2F 2D' U 3B' 3D' L' 3U2 2U R' B2 F' D'
*4. *3F' 3R 3D L 2R2 F2 D' 3D2 3U' 2U2 2B' 2R' 2D' 3U2 2L2 3F' D 2L' U 2F2 3R' 2F2 L 3L' B' 3B' 3D2 3B L' 3R' D2 2U' 3F' D' B2 2D2 L2 2R' 2F' 2R 3D2 2R2 3U L2 D2 2D' 3D 2F' 3U' B' 3F' 2F2 3L 2R2 R' U2 3F' D 3U2 U2 B' 3D' 2B 2U' 2L 3R2 R' 3F' 2L 2U 2L' 3L2 B 2F' D2 3U 2B2 3R' B D' 3B' 3D 2U 2B F 3D2 3U2 U 3L' R' U' 3F 3R2 D2 R' 2D2 3D2 3U B' F'
*5. *D2 2R R U 3F 3L 2D2 3B U 3F 3U 2R' 3F 3U 3L2 3R2 2R D' 3F2 2D 3L2 2B R 2B 3F2 F2 3L 3B 3L2 D2 2U 2L 2B' D2 2D 2B' 3F 3L' D' 3B 3D B' R' B F 2U 3L' 3F' L D2 2U2 U 2L' 3R2 2R' 3B 3U U2 2R' 3U' B' 3B D 2U2 3L 2R B' 3D2 2L' R' F 2U' 3L2 3F R2 3B' 2L2 B 3B F' R2 2U2 3R U' 3B F 3L' 3R2 D 2D2 3R' 3B' 2D' 2R' 3D2 3B L2 2R2 3F L2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U' R' U R2 F2 R' U
*2. *U2 R2 U F' R F U F R2 U'
*3. *R U' R' U2 F U R' F2 R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 R2 F R2 B' D2 F U' R2 U' F2 R' D U' B' F R
*2. *F' U D2 R' L F' U2 D F B2 U B2 U D2 F2 L2 U' R2 D B2
*3. *F2 B U2 L2 U' D R D F' B2 U F2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 D' B2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' Uw' L' R D Uw' B Fw F2 D' B2 L' Fw F L' R' B' U' R2 Uw2 B2 F2 U Fw2 D' F2 Uw' U' B2 Uw Fw' D2 U' Rw Fw L2 B2 Fw2 F2 U
*2. *Uw2 U2 R' D L2 D' B' L F D U' Rw' D Rw D2 Rw2 Fw2 R D2 Rw U' R B Uw' R2 F2 D R' U' L2 R2 U2 F' Uw' Fw' Uw L2 F' D2 B'
*3. *Uw Fw2 L Rw2 D Uw' U2 F L2 B F' U Fw D Rw' R' U' Rw2 B Fw' F' R D' Fw' Uw2 U2 R D' U' B2 R D B' D U2 F2 L' Rw' Uw2 U'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw2 Rw' F' Uw2 Bw2 Fw Lw R2 Bw2 Fw' L2 Bw' F' D' U' B2 Fw2 U' L' D' Fw2 F U' L' D2 Uw' U' L2 Rw' B2 Bw' Fw Dw U' Rw B' Bw2 F Dw2 U' F' Dw' U2 F2 R2 Dw' L2 D2 B' Bw Uw U2 Rw' Dw2 Fw' U' L' R' Fw2 R
*2. *Dw Uw Fw2 Uw' Bw Fw2 F L Lw2 Dw2 Uw L2 Bw' Dw U Bw' F2 L' Uw' F D F D2 U' F2 D' Dw' U L Lw Dw2 Bw R2 D' B R2 Fw' Uw2 F' Lw' D Lw Rw2 R' Dw2 Uw F Uw2 F' Lw' D2 Lw2 B2 Fw Rw' B2 R D' B2 Lw
*3. *Bw Dw Rw' D2 R2 Bw2 D2 Dw' Rw' F2 D Lw' R Dw' Bw L' Lw2 Rw' R2 D2 Rw' Dw2 L' Lw2 R2 D2 Lw2 U Lw' D2 Lw D Dw Uw' Bw L Fw' D R' Uw2 R' F Uw2 L Fw' R U L2 Rw' Bw' D B2 F Uw2 Lw R2 Dw' Lw' F' Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D B' 2F' 3R2 2F' F' R2 B2 D U' 3F2 F' U' 2B' R' 3U2 2L2 3R' 2R 3F' D2 2R' F 2U 3F' 2L' R' 2D2 2U' B 2F 3U' L2 2L2 2R' 3F2 D2 2D 2U2 2F2 L2 2U L' F2 D U' B2 2U F D' 2R' 2B2 F 3R2 2B' L2 2B L2 2L' 2R' 2D 3R' 2D' F 2D U 3R2 3U' 2U U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 2U' B2 3D' 3L' 2F' 2R' 2F 2D' B 2D' 3F' 2D 2U' 3B' 3R2 2R' 3F2 F2 2L2 D F' U2 3F2 3U 3R2 D2 2U B' 2B' 3B' L2 2L B' 2F2 3L2 2F 3D B L 3R' 2R R' 2B 2L2 D' 2D U 3L2 R2 D' 2U' B2 2F L 3L' 2B 3F' F' 2D' 3U' 2F2 2L2 3L' 2B 3R2 2R2 3B2 L 3F2 L2 D' 2D2 B2 3D' U L' 3L U2 L' 3L B2 3L2 B' 2B2 3D' 2L' R B 2B2 2F2 2D2 3D2 F2 R 2F2 3L2 F2 L2 F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F U' F2 U' R U D B' R F2 U' B2 D' L2 D R2 D2 B2 D
*2. *R2 F' D2 F2 R2 F' L2 B L2 F L2 D' R U' B L' D' L' D' B2 F
*3. *U2 F2 L' F2 U2 L' U2 F2 L2 D2 L' B' L' F L R B U' B D' F
*4. *R' D' L B R B U2 F' D F' R2 B U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2
*5. *F2 L2 D' F2 U L2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 R' F2 D2 L' U B' L' D R' B2
*6. *B D2 U2 R2 B' U2 B F L2 D2 U2 L F R D L F2 R2 B2 F' L'
*7. *D' L2 F2 L2 D U2 F2 D R2 U F2 R' U B D' R B L' F2 L F
*8. *F U R' L2 F D' L2 D' F R U' R2 B2 U2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 U'
*9. *L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F D2 B' R2 F' U' L R F' U R' B2 L B'
*10. *U' D' R2 U' F' R' D2 L U' D2 L2 B' R2 B' L2 B D2 L2 F2
*11. *U2 B' D2 F' L2 U2 F D2 F' D2 F R' D2 B2 D' B F' D' L D B'
*12. *U2 L2 U' F2 D B2 L2 F2 U R2 D' F D' L' U' R' D F' L2 D2 U
*13. *L2 U2 L2 U R2 D' R2 B2 R2 U' F U B' R' B' F2 R' F2 D L'
*14. *D2 U2 R B2 L' R B2 U2 B2 F2 U2 F' D L' U' R' B2 D L' B2 U2
*15. *R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 B R2 F L2 U2 B' R' U2 B' F' U' B R D' F' D
*16. *L' F2 L' D L2 F' R2 L' B R U' L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 B2 L2 B2
*17. *D' R2 B2 D L2 U' B2 D' U2 B D2 L2 R' B D' U2 L' U' F'
*18. *L R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R' D2 R' F R' F2 L2 D' B2 R U' L2 D F
*19. *R' D2 L' U2 L F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R' U F2 R2 B R U R' B2 F2 R2
*20. *U' R2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 D B2 D U' L' U' R F D2 B2 D L D' U2
*21. *L2 D' F2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 D B2 U2 R B' D F D' F2 L2 R B' L2
*22. *R2 B2 F' R2 U2 F' D2 F L2 R2 U2 L B D' U' R' F' D' B' F U
*23. *F2 U2 F2 U2 L' U2 L' D2 F2 D2 R2 U' B' D2 L2 R D' R2 B F'
*24. *B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 B F2 R2 F' U2 L2 U' F' D F' L' B R D U' R2
*25. *R2 D2 L2 D B2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 B' F2 R' U L' D' R2 U' F U
*26. *F2 D L2 U B2 D B2 U' R2 U L' U2 B D' B U' L' D U R
*27. *L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 D L2 F2 L D' U' L2 U' R2 B U
*28. *U' F' U' R2 U2 F U B L U R2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2
*29. *U F' U' R L B U' F2 D2 R' F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F L2 B R2 D2 L2
*30. *L2 D2 B U2 F' U2 F L2 F R2 F2 L' F L2 F2 U' L' R D' L2 D2
*31. *U L2 F' U' R2 L2 D' L U' B' R D2 R U2 R2 F2 B2 R' U2 R'
*32. *R2 F B R B U' B2 D' B' R' B2 D2 R' U2 B2 R' B2 R2 U2 L'
*33. *F2 U2 F2 U2 L' R' U2 L' U2 B2 R2 D R' D' U F L2 B' D2 L' U
*34. *B2 D2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 D F U B' U L U R2 D' R' U F
*35. *U2 B' R' F2 U D2 L' D' F' B' D2 L2 U2 R' U2 L' D2 L2 B2 R D2
*36. *L2 F2 D2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 U' R' F U B F R2 U' L' U' F
*37. *D2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D L2 F D B2 F' D2 F' L F2 L' B
*38. *L2 B L2 B D2 B U2 F2 L2 U2 B' U F U2 B2 L2 D B' D R' B'
*39. *U B2 D L2 D' B2 D R2 D2 F2 U' L' U F D F2 L' D B' U2 B2
*40. *F R D B2 U' D' R U F2 U R2 F2 R2 F R2 B2 L2 U2 F' L2 B'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 D B2 D' B2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 B' D B F R F2 R2 D' F2 U R'
*2. *U' F2 D2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 U F' R' B' R2 D U L' B' D' R2
*3. *D' F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 D L2 U' R D2 R B D2 U B R2 U' B'
*4. *F2 L2 D2 F' D2 R2 D2 B R2 B U2 R' D R B' U' R' B L2 U2 R'
*5. *U2 B2 D2 R B' D R' U2 L' D2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 U B2 L2 D'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 F2 R2 B2 F R2 B L2 R2 F L' R' B U L2 B2 L F' D U'
*2. *L B2 L U2 L2 R' D2 L D2 U' R' B F2 R D U' F' D2 U'
*3. *F2 L F2 L2 F2 L U2 R' B2 L D2 U L B F2 L2 D F' D F
*4. *F2 R2 F2 U F2 U R2 D B2 D2 F2 L' B2 D' B' R' D F2 R2 D' L'
*5. *F' D2 B2 R2 D2 F L2 B' U2 B' D U2 L B' R U R F R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 R2 D2 B2 U B2 U' L2 U' F2 U R F' L2 U2 F' R U R' D2
*2. *F2 U2 R2 D L2 U' L2 R2 B2 D' B2 R F L U B2 U B' L' R2
*3. *R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 D U R' F2 R2 B' L D2 L' R D' U2
*4. *R L F2 D2 R2 B' R U B U F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 L2 D2 B2
*5. *D' B2 D2 R2 D B2 U B2 D F2 U' R' D' L F2 U2 B' U L D' F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 R2 D' L2 D L2 B2 D R2 U2 B2 L' F D' L R D' L' D2 B' F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R F U2 R' U' F2 U R U2 R'
*3. *F2 R2 U F2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 L2 R2 F D L F2 L' B2 U2 B2
*4. *Uw R2 D' Uw2 U Fw2 L' Fw2 L Rw R D' R' F R2 Uw' F' Uw U' L' F Rw' R D B2 Fw R Uw' L2 B2 Rw' Fw' F2 D2 Rw B2 Fw' D2 L U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 U2 R' F2 U2 R' F R U2
*3. *R2 D B2 F2 U' L2 D U2 R2 U2 L' B' R2 U2 B R' F L' D' F' R2
*4. *Fw' F2 R' U' L' Fw2 Rw' U2 F R' U F2 D Rw' B' D2 B Uw Rw' D2 L Uw' U2 Rw D' B2 Uw B2 Rw' Uw U L R' B D U2 L2 R2 Fw' F'
*5. *Uw' Fw Dw2 Bw2 Rw B Fw' L2 F' Uw L2 Lw B2 Fw' L Fw' Lw' B' Fw L R' Dw2 Uw' R2 Dw2 U' Lw D2 R Bw' Fw' L2 Rw2 D' Lw R2 D' L2 D Fw2 Dw' Uw Rw' Dw' Lw2 R' B Lw2 B' Rw Uw L2 Rw R' B2 U L' R' Uw2 U'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=6,d=-2 / dUdU u=1,d=-1 / ddUU u=-1,d=-5 / UdUd u=-5,d=2 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-1 / dddU
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=6 / dUdU u=1,d=4 / ddUU u=6,d=0 / UdUd u=-3,d=3 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=3 / ddUU
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=-4 / dUdU u=3,d=4 / ddUU u=5,d=2 / UdUd u=4,d=5 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=2 / dddU
*4. *UUdd u=0,d=-2 / dUdU u=3,d=5 / ddUU u=-5,d=2 / UdUd u=4,d=-2 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-1 / UUdU
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=-4 / dUdU u=-5,d=6 / ddUU u=-2,d=-2 / UdUd u=4,d=-4 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-4 / dddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' L' R' U' B' L R' L' l b' u'
*2. *L' R U L U' B' U' B' r b' u'
*3. *L' B L' U B' R' B' R u
*4. *L B L U L B L' R l' r
*5. *U L U B' L' R B' L r b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, -3) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-4, 6) / (3, 3) / (5, 0) / (0, -4) / (1, -2) / (6, 0) /
*2. *(-3, 5) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0)
*3. *(-2, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -4) / (0, 3) / (6, 1) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (-4, 4)
*4. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (-5, 1) / (3, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (-1, -2) / (6, 2)
*5. *(4, -3) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 4)

*Skewb*
*1. *R' D' U' R D L U L' R' D' U'
*2. *L U L R' L' R' L U' D' U'
*3. *U D' R L U' L' R' L' R D' U'
*4. *D' R U L' U' R L D' U' R' U'
*5. *L' U R' L D L' U R' U' D' U'


----------



## Selkie (Jul 21, 2015)

*2x2x2:* 8.55, 10.37, 13.52, 8.26, 8.95 = *9.29*
*3x3x3:* 17.83, 14.63, 16.03, 15.12, 18.53 = *16.33*
*4x4x4:* 1:19.55, 1:09.78, 1:10.93, 1:17.79+, 1:14.63 = *1:14.45*
_comment:_ Yuck! 
*5x5x5:* 2:46.23, 2:41.13, 2:18.74, 2:27.31, 2:38.99 = *2:35.81*
*6x6x6:* 4:35.88, 4:27.48, 5:19.07, 4:30.80, 4:55.93 = *4:40.87*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *1:41.26*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:59.88*


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 21, 2015)

*2x2:* 2.32, (4.85), (2.25), 3.66, 3.63 = *3.20*
*3x3:* (13.34), 13.20, 12.92, 12.38, (11.83) = *12.83
4x4: *56.73, (51.46), 52.76, 57.70, (1:09.57) = *55.73
5x5: *1:51.46, (1:40.03), 1:48.67, (2:11.86), 1:53.34 = *1:51.16
**3x3 OH: *25.20, 23.33, (20.73), (30.15), 22.50 = *23.68
Megaminx: *1:46.85, 1:46.70, 1:54.04, (1:38.93), (DNF) = *1:49.20
Pyraminx: *(4.56), (2.90), 3.37, 3.92, 4.52 = *3.94
Square-1: *30.13, (23.78), 33.41, (40.92), 27.01 = *30.18
Skewb: *14.86, 10.41, 19.35, (7.42), (19.96) = *14.87*


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jul 22, 2015)

2x2 : (5.17), 5.27, 5.52, 5.30, (5.88) = 5.36
3x3 : 15.28, (18.86), 14.57, 15.81, (13.82) = 15.22
4x4 : (46.40), 57.91, 1:03.03, 51.85, (1:03.56) = 57.60
5x5 : 1:43.07, (1:47.23), 1:44.11, (1:38.12), 1:42.33 = 1:43.17
6x6 : (3:01.01), 3:03.95, 3:08.25, 3:11.46, (3:32.44) = 3:07.89
7x7 : 4:27.88, (4:46.56), 4:22.43, (4:13.14), 4:24.65 = 4:24.99
2x2 BLD : 45.22, DNF, 35.72 = 35.72
3x3 BLD : 2:57.59, 2:54.23, 1:53.34 = 1:53.34
Multi BLD : 2/3 (18:51)
OH : 39.21, (35.93), 40.72, 37.29, (45.53) = 39.07
MTS : 50.57, 48.18, (50.63), 50.33, (46.41) = 49.69
2-4 relay : 1:21.82
2-5 relay : 3:07.03
Megaminx : 1:39.68, 1:31.47, (1:28.97), 1:33.00, (1:46.04) = 1:34.72
Pyraminx : 6.14, 5.95, (4.72), 6.30, (7.45) = 6.13
Square-1 : (1:04.67), (24.57), 31.98, 1:04.01, 50.24 = 48.74
Skewb : 10.91, (11.21), (5.72), 9.02, 8.56 = 9.50


----------



## JediJupiter (Jul 22, 2015)

*2x2*: (4.09), 7.13, 4.87, 4.72, (8.17) = *5.57*
*3x3*: 15.96, 13.62, (16.73), 15.98, (11.00) = *15.19*
*4x4*: (1:32.51), (1:03.57), 1:08.22, 1:12.82, 1:18.17 = *1:13.07*
*3x3 one hand*: 33.70, (42.72), 33.60, 33.31, (30.38) = *33.54*
*SQ1*: 32.99, 30.68, (40.34), 37.32, (30.25) = *33.66*
*Skewb*: 15.13, (9.48), (15.81), 14.19, 11.52 = *13.61*


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jul 24, 2015)

*2x2: *5.82 6.29 (6.56) (4.42) 6.34 = *6.15*


----------



## pyr14 (Jul 25, 2015)

pyraminx: 8.19, 7.01, 7.16, 7.44, 6.17 (ao5 = 7.20)
2x2: 6.49, 5.45, 4.71, 4.19, 7.60 (ao5 = 5.55)


----------



## Reprobate (Jul 25, 2015)

*3x3* - (32.75), 37.00, (43.23), 39.37, 36.19 = *37.52*
*4x4* - (2:31.76), 2:30.59, 2:12.08, (1:52.64), 1:54.42 = *2:12.36*
*7x7* - 7:36.40, (7:14.72), (7:59.98), 7:42.39, 7:34.43 = *7:37.74*


----------



## Dene (Jul 26, 2015)

*3x3:* (12.06), (18.25), 15.88, 16.38, 13.88 = 15.38
*4x4:* 57.19, (53.64), 58.11, (1:03.02), 1:02.89 = 59.40
*5x5:* 1:43.63, (1:31.13), 1:39.85, 1:42.84, (1:45.31) = 1:42.11
*6x6:* (DNF), 3:17.42, (2:53.88), 3:20.97, 3:24.99 = 3:21.13
*7x7:* (4:21.59), 4:35.02, 4:32.25, (4:51.71), 4:33.35 = 4:33.54
*OH:* 32.78, 36.28, 36.83, (32.24), (37.44) = 35.30
*Megaminx:* 2:11.91, (1:52.99), 2:07.03, (2:26.60), 2:05.75 = 2:08.23


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 26, 2015)

*3X3X3:* 17.21 (15.31) 19.20 (21.26) 20.26 = *18.89*


----------



## youSurname (Jul 26, 2015)

*2x2:* (2.751), (6.971+2), 4.780, 5.193, 5.391 = 5.121
*3x3:* 15.043, (14.730), 14.969, (25.172), 18.301 = 16.104
*OH:* (58.552), (40.551), 43.657, 46.918, 47.023 = 45.866
*Skewb:* 15.471, (11.744), 14.421, 23.558, (25.954) = 17.817
*4x4:* 1:44.572, (1:27.878), 1:37.909, 1:54.068, (2:05.522) = 1:45.516


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 26, 2015)

222 (3.79), 6.43, 6.65, 5.81, (7.68) = 6.30
333 (16.05), 19.38, 19.97, (20.38), 16.70 = 18.68
444 (1:26.06), 1:18.35, 1:21.24, (1:17.69), 1:24.61 = 1:21.40 [yukk]
555 2:24.91, 2:27.77, (2:14.10), (2:38.15), 2:30.08 = 2:27.59 [my Huachuang needs breaking in]
Pyra 16.97, (12.65), (22.50), 14.15, 15.35 = 15.49
Mega 3:29.23, (3:55.99), 3:24.73, (3:24.18), 3:28.06 = 3:27.34
Skewb 17.18, 27.61, (DNF), 13.23, (11.97) = 21.01 [Fart]
2-4 1:49.28
2-5 4:16.12

I don't feel like doing 6x6 or 7x7 this week


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 28, 2015)

Results: congrats to Raptor56, bacyril and qaz

*2x2x2*(39)

 1.54 KevinG
 2.04 TheDubDubJr
 2.40 AustinReed
 2.65 Iggy
 3.15 cuberkid10
 3.20 Daniel Wu
 3.50 MaGGi
 3.51 Raptor56
 3.52 jjone fiffier
 3.54 Isaac Lai
 3.61 jasseri
 4.12 ichcubegern
 4.24 Cale S
 4.27 JustinTimeCuber
 4.31 G2013
 4.69 CyanSandwich
 4.70 qaz
 4.99 Scruggsy13
 5.12 youSurname
 5.21 FastCubeMaster
 5.34 xsrvmy
 5.36 bacyril
 5.55 pyr14
 5.57 JediJupiter
 6.09 Schmidt
 6.14 jaysammey777
 6.15 ViliusRibinskas
 6.28 RjFx2
 6.30 Ordway Persyn
 6.43 ickathu
 6.52 Kenneth Svendson
 6.69 QBB123XX
 7.47 evileli
 7.61 h2f
 7.61 YouCubing
 9.29 Selkie
 10.89 danvosk
 11.22 LostGent
 25.19 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(44)

 9.61 KevinG
 11.24 cuberkid10
 11.29 Iggy
 11.73 AustinReed
 12.29 MaGGi
 12.30 Sessinator
 12.49 qaz
 12.77 jasseri
 12.83 Daniel Wu
 12.87 ichcubegern
 12.90 TheDubDubJr
 12.91 Raptor56
 12.96 xsrvmy
 13.03 JustinTimeCuber
 13.41 Isaac Lai
 14.44 G2013
 14.47 typeman5
 14.85 jjone fiffier
 15.19 JediJupiter
 15.22 bacyril
 15.38 Dene
 15.56 port
 15.64 Cale S
 16.10 youSurname
 16.13 jaysammey777
 16.33 Selkie
 17.28 Kenneth Svendson
 17.29 CyanSandwich
 17.61 QBB123XX
 17.71 LostGent
 18.67 Scruggsy13
 18.68 Ordway Persyn
 18.89 MarcelP
 19.40 FastCubeMaster
 19.41 evileli
 19.68 RjFx2
 19.76 ickathu
 21.11 h2f
 25.67 Schmidt
 27.95 Bubbagrub
 30.14 danvosk
 32.07 YouCubing
 37.52 Reprobate
 38.68 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(36)

 40.14 AustinReed
 47.17 TheDubDubJr
 47.65 qaz
 48.65 Iggy
 50.02 jjone fiffier
 51.28 cuberkid10
 52.36 xsrvmy
 52.53 Raptor56
 53.56 jasseri
 55.73 Daniel Wu
 56.59 ichcubegern
 57.60 bacyril
 58.40 port
 59.40 Dene
 1:00.12 G2013
 1:04.43 Isaac Lai
 1:04.56 Scruggsy13
 1:05.05 Keroma12
 1:08.50 jaysammey777
 1:11.54 Kenneth Svendson
 1:12.74 JustinTimeCuber
 1:13.07 JediJupiter
 1:14.45 Selkie
 1:17.00 CyanSandwich
 1:18.66 ickathu
 1:20.63 RjFx2
 1:21.40 Ordway Persyn
 1:23.97 evileli
 1:28.65 h2f
 1:30.16 LostGent
 1:34.40 Schmidt
 1:41.07 FastCubeMaster
 1:45.51 youSurname
 2:12.36 Reprobate
 2:20.29 MatsBergsten
 2:26.82 YouCubing
*5x5x5*(23)

 1:09.68 KCuber
 1:28.52 TheDubDubJr
 1:31.98 xsrvmy
 1:32.40 ichcubegern
 1:32.67 qaz
 1:42.11 Dene
 1:43.17 bacyril
 1:45.90 Raptor56
 1:51.16 Daniel Wu
 1:55.22 cuberkid10
 2:03.29 Scruggsy13
 2:15.05 jaysammey777
 2:27.59 Ordway Persyn
 2:27.85 JustinTimeCuber
 2:34.70 Kenneth Svendson
 2:35.81 Selkie
 2:43.63 ickathu
 3:06.23 evileli
 3:08.88 CyanSandwich
 3:23.52 h2f
 4:03.91 YouCubing
 4:04.61 LostGent
 5:02.20 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(13)

 2:51.96 Keroma12
 3:06.41 not_kevin
 3:07.89 bacyril
 3:21.13 Dene
 3:30.86 Raptor56
 3:57.47 Scruggsy13
 4:40.87 Selkie
 4:56.17 JustinTimeCuber
 5:33.19 Kenneth Svendson
 7:04.91 h2f
 7:25.02 CyanSandwich
 7:47.67 YouCubing
 9:24.79 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(10)

 3:45.18 xsrvmy
 4:24.99 bacyril
 4:33.54 Dene
 6:27.34 Raptor56
 7:37.74 Reprobate
 8:41.93 Kenneth Svendson
 8:58.26 JustinTimeCuber
12:34.29 YouCubing
16:19.75 CyanSandwich
 DNF qaz
*3x3 one handed*(26)

 23.23 ichcubegern
 23.62 jjone fiffier
 23.68 Daniel Wu
 25.76 qaz
 28.72 jasseri
 30.00 Isaac Lai
 31.48 Scruggsy13
 32.57 cuberkid10
 33.54 JediJupiter
 35.30 Dene
 36.27 Raptor56
 37.38 FastCubeMaster
 37.53 jaysammey777
 39.07 bacyril
 40.78 G2013
 41.28 Kenneth Svendson
 41.37 JustinTimeCuber
 45.86 youSurname
 48.38 Bubbagrub
 49.86 h2f
 51.06 ickathu
 51.35 CyanSandwich
 57.76 Schmidt
 58.47 LostGent
 1:24.57 danvosk
 1:31.39 YouCubing
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:16.63 Kenneth Svendson
 1:43.56 Cale S
 1:48.17 TheDubDubJr
 DNF JustinTimeCuber
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 5.15 KevinG
 7.62 TheDubDubJr
 10.97 Isaac Lai
 14.10 Cale S
 18.22 CyanSandwich
 22.29 MatsBergsten
 27.07 ichcubegern
 35.72 bacyril
 43.25 Scruggsy13
 47.90 h2f
 51.52 G2013
 DNF JustinTimeCuber
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 35.51 Iggy
 41.70 Sessinator
 43.81 Cale S
 1:01.91 qaz
 1:10.32 CyanSandwich
 1:24.94 MatsBergsten
 1:41.99 Scruggsy13
 1:53.34 bacyril
 2:10.49 G2013
 2:23.06 h2f
 5:09.93 xsrvmy
 DNF Keroma12
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 7:26.89 MatsBergsten
10:07.90 h2f
11:40.19 AustinReed
 DNF xsrvmy
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

 5:33.92 Cale S
 DNF h2f
 DNF AustinReed
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

3/3 (13:59)  h2f
2/2 ( 7:56)  Scruggsy13
2/3 (18:51)  bacyril
1/2 ( 8:03)  G2013
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 44.15 qaz
 49.69 bacyril
 1:27.88 Raptor56
 2:03.87 MatsBergsten
 2:24.70 port
 DNF xsrvmy
*2-3-4 Relay*(19)

 1:05.64 cuberkid10
 1:06.09 xsrvmy
 1:09.00 Raptor56
 1:18.82 Cale S
 1:21.64 Scruggsy13
 1:21.82 bacyril
 1:23.29 Isaac Lai
 1:24.10 qaz
 1:26.68 G2013
 1:39.38 JustinTimeCuber
 1:40.76 CyanSandwich
 1:41.26 Selkie
 1:42.33 Kenneth Svendson
 1:49.28 Ordway Persyn
 1:54.07 RjFx2
 2:00.68 FastCubeMaster
 2:02.39 h2f
 2:30.68 QBB123XX
 2:54.64 YouCubing
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 2:36.10 xsrvmy
 2:41.51 qaz
 2:55.81 cuberkid10
 3:04.30 Raptor56
 3:07.03 bacyril
 3:27.57 Scruggsy13
 4:16.12 Ordway Persyn
 4:17.32 JustinTimeCuber
 4:22.43 Kenneth Svendson
 4:59.88 Selkie
 5:38.90 RjFx2
 6:23.49 h2f
 6:33.45 YouCubing
*Magic*(3)

 1.42 Raptor56
 1.42 Scruggsy13
 1.82 cuberkid10
*Master Magic*(2)

 3.42 Raptor56
 3.56 Scruggsy13
*Skewb*(24)

 3.83 jjone fiffier
 4.03 Cale S
 4.06 Isaac Lai
 4.32 KevinG
 5.81 TheDubDubJr
 6.11 Wilhelm
 6.92 MaGGi
 8.94 Scruggsy13
 9.29 qaz
 9.50 bacyril
 12.72 YouCubing
 12.72 CyanSandwich
 13.25 xsrvmy
 13.41 JustinTimeCuber
 13.49 jaysammey777
 13.58 RjFx2
 13.61 JediJupiter
 14.39 QBB123XX
 14.87 Daniel Wu
 15.04 cuberkid10
 16.63 LostGent
 17.81 youSurname
 19.34 Ordway Persyn
 20.62 Schmidt
*Clock*(6)

 7.48 qaz
 15.57 Kenneth Svendson
 16.32 Scruggsy13
 17.50 Schmidt
 17.90 YouCubing
 23.02 Raptor56
*Pyraminx*(23)

 3.94 Daniel Wu
 4.09 Isaac Lai
 4.47 KevinG
 4.73 ickathu
 4.74 TheDubDubJr
 5.60 MaGGi
 5.90 RjFx2
 6.13 bacyril
 6.21 ichcubegern
 6.53 cuberkid10
 7.13 Cale S
 7.20 pyr14
 7.69 Raptor56
 8.32 YouCubing
 8.39 Scruggsy13
 8.62 qaz
 10.85 Kenneth Svendson
 11.09 JustinTimeCuber
 11.18 jaysammey777
 12.18 CyanSandwich
 15.49 Ordway Persyn
 17.35 Schmidt
 25.99 LostGent
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:34.72 bacyril
 1:45.92 Raptor56
 1:49.20 Daniel Wu
 1:59.75 jaysammey777
 2:08.23 Dene
 2:12.27 Scruggsy13
 2:42.59 Isaac Lai
 3:27.34 Ordway Persyn
 3:59.89 YouCubing
 6:18.74 CyanSandwich
*Square-1*(10)

 12.97 Raptor56
 15.15 not_kevin
 22.07 TheDubDubJr
 24.79 port
 24.98 Cale S
 30.18 Daniel Wu
 31.87 qaz
 33.66 JediJupiter
 48.74 bacyril
 57.89 YouCubing
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

27 G2013
28 okayama
30 TheDubDubJr
31 Wilhelm
33 ichcubegern
35 AndersB
41 JustinTimeCuber
42 Raptor56
47 h2f
48 CyanSandwich
86 YouCubing

*Contest results*

277 Raptor56
270 bacyril
259 qaz
237 TheDubDubJr
228 Scruggsy13
223 cuberkid10
207 Daniel Wu
199 JustinTimeCuber
199 Isaac Lai
197 ichcubegern
195 xsrvmy
186 CyanSandwich
169 Cale S
154 G2013
153 jjone fiffier
149 KevinG
146 Kenneth Svendson
139 Dene
137 Iggy
133 AustinReed
131 h2f
129 jasseri
125 jaysammey777
117 MaGGi
110 YouCubing
104 JediJupiter
92 Ordway Persyn
89 Selkie
89 MatsBergsten
83 ickathu
83 RjFx2
72 youSurname
71 port
70 FastCubeMaster
58 Sessinator
55 Schmidt
55 LostGent
48 Keroma12
46 evileli
41 QBB123XX
38 Wilhelm
33 pyr14
31 typeman5
31 not_kevin
28 KCuber
25 Reprobate
20 okayama
20 Bubbagrub
18 danvosk
16 AndersB
15 ViliusRibinskas
15 MarcelP


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 28, 2015)

Wait. You're telling me I didn't fail?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 28, 2015)

I was 8th


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 28, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I was 8th



Ayyy it's a tie


----------

